#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Occult Symbols >  >  >  Symbol that Ended my nightmares

## Adromaedis

I am usually a very knowledgable person when it comes to the unknown an various practices an whatever, but this has baffled me since the beginning (when I started diving into necromancy an such). 
All I know is that I first saw it in a nightmare - basically where I fall off an impossibly high skyscraper, a fear of heights dream.
At the end of the nightmare, I see a lil light at the bottom, as I get closer to the bottom the light gets larger an larger, and I see this Symbol at the bottom:



An just before I hit the ground, it stops me in mid air, it begins to increase in brightness until it engulfs my entire surroundings and then I wake up.
After that dream, I have never had another nightmare since, it's been literally 10 years since the last time I had a single nightmare.

This symbol is also my reason for getting into the occult, I've been searching EVERYWHERE for some kind of information about this symbol. I've also felt compelled to draw it where ever I go, an I even use it as my personal sigil for rituals an such. 

Seriously, any help with this would be GREATLY appreciated cause I have had no luck in finding out what it means or if it has an Origin to it.

----------


## devakxes

The information is within.

Some experienced magicians will reincarnate with a sigil within their astral form and so when they end up incarnating and tying the knot between soul and flesh... it happens to be used as a means of telling the magician something that is buried in their sub-conscious (more importantly the part of the sub-conscious that is influenced by the Higher Self/Astral Form).

----------


## Ahrazura

Adromaegis,
I know you say that you use this sigil as your ritual name but are you aware that it fits perfectly your forum name also, of course I speculate that your forum name is different to that of your especial name.

Regards,
Ahrazura

----------


## Adromaedis

I have many names:
Gyrannon my prime name, valdagesh, Adromaedis, Daemonosis, Darkener, Heleos, Ziriphiel, Xerius, Vyrius, and Qaireth.
but I dunno what you mean by "it fits my forum name" or what you meant by "especial name".

----------


## Ahrazura

Your forum name is that name that you use on this very forum. Your especial name would be that name that is used in formal covine/cuveen or coven settings. It is usually sub-rosa outside of the gathering of initiates.

Hope that helped,
Ahrazura

----------


## Adromaedis

Forgive me, but I still don't understand. I'm smart & I do research an whatever, but the above makes me feel like I'm the caveman being taught how to build a space craft - that's how much I don't get what you mean.
I get the forum name, I just don't understand the Especial name bit.

Are saying my actual name as a human being, the one I was born with?
Or are you saying my spiritual name, the name of my soul (An if so, I would have do some pretty heavy meditation to figure out that one)?

If none of those, then please explain as clearly as you can, an just assume that I don't know what you might mean next, anticipate what I might ask or say in response. And sorry if I seem like an idiot to ya right now, I'm just a slow learner & I tend to think too much on certain things - no annoyance or aggravation intended, an if you are feeling like that, I apologize.

----------


## Ahrazura

Your especial name was intended to represent the name that one may take when one becomes an initiate of a magickal order.

And no offence was taken, rather I find it commendable that one asks when in doubt.

Brst wishes,
Ahrazura

----------


## unitinia

I had a friend who referred to himself as Bosch. He used to tell people who did not know him very well that it was because he was such a "bright spark". What he did not tell people was that he thought he was a true "Goth" and as such his mystical life was hidden from them and wanted it that way. The situation with a pagan's name(s) depends on the system order or tradition, the fluffies use two and even three levels of personal names. This is the basis of the "working" and "craft" names so popular in modern and bunnie circles. Your name should be special and as unique as you can work it, it IS special to you and you can create this name by magickal means, divination, meditation, otherworld seeking or by auger or inspiration. Feed the name, nurture it, it will have a life of its own adjacent to your own. This then can be your "name of entry" into the mysteries particularly if you are a welcome member of a covern. The secondary name is for you to use as yours in any welcome setting, the witch community including this place. There is no reason why you cannot create a name for yourself just for this place, most people do, it can be a fun and rewarding exercise. Hey,names can be powerful, they can also move you in directions based on the name itself, experiment, try out one or two, you may be surprised to see what you can do.

----------


## Adromaedis

I have 40+ names that I've created, so I've pretty much already done well over two or three different names.
The name I came up with for my symbol was "Syloreon Daemonosis VII" because it looks a "D", and "S" and a backwards "7" as one.
I've even created names using a person's first name like:
unitinia becomes Ulerria Napharath Insatchius Torliknau Iverastross Norrinthine Ixiantios Arlovantrias (as an example).
And if you want those names, keep them if you wish. But creating names is my speciality.

----------


## unitinia

Adro-
Thank you for the offer, I shall pass. I feel that names created are for those who created them. You seem to have researched this quite extensively and I believe that I do not have anything else to offer you on this matter.
I have played with latinizing names for some time now, this can be very rewarding in many ways. the use of reversal has its own benefits as well you know, as does numbers into letters, please continue on...
Uni

----------


## Adromaedis

Thing is, I didn't research how to make unique names, they just starting coming to me after I saw that symbol. 
The symbol not only ended my nightmares, but it also made me take my first steps into the occult, I started coming up with unique names left & right, and most of the time, I feel the urge to draw it on certain places, an it mostly depends on my current location - I've drawn it on church walls or doors, sidewalks in random parts of the city, on trees, on some large stones, and even on the entrances to a graveyard.
That is why I am searching the meaning or origin of this symbol because it feels so ancient, like Summerian ancient.

----------


## unitinia

Andro-
Now I understand, sorry I did not read all the posts here. The way you obtain your names is wonderful, literally wonderful and something worth building from. The sigil you use looks like it could be from several sources in history, it is appealing and as you have used it to good purpose it is one that you should nurture, assimilate and enjoy. I am very happy for you that this has come into your life (this one) and you surely wil benefit further if you continue.
-Uni

----------


## Adromaedis

> Have you considered asking the Summerian Gods?
> 
> If you do have a relationship with an ancient religion, maybe its best to ask the deities of that pantheon.
> 
> Have you tried a divination to get at least an overall idea of what it could be connected to?


No, no, I meant that as an example. I feel it is ancient, I just can't figure out how ancient it actually is.
I have tried meditating on it, but the origin or it's meaning just seems blocked from me. You could say that I know about the Positive & Negative energies, but there's a bit of problem with me, if it concerns me, I fail sometime when trying to be positive about it (I have doubts), but if I am being positive for someone else, like it benefits them, then I succeed (no doubts).
Knowing an believing are powerful, true, but its info that that truly does the work for me, I know it seems strange, but thats just basically how I do things in this existance.





> Andro-
> Now I understand, sorry I did not read all the posts here. The way you obtain your names is wonderful, literally wonderful and something worth building from. The sigil you use looks like it could be from several sources in history, it is appealing and as you have used it to good purpose it is one that you should nurture, assimilate and enjoy. I am very happy for you that this has come into your life (this one) and you surely wil benefit further if you continue.
> -Uni


Sorry for seeming negative, but how can this sigil benefit me beyond what I've already said I've done with it? Yeah I started making unique names, but that was when I was trying to put a name on the sigil, an of course after. 
Yeah, I got into the Occult after seeing the symbol/sigil, but beyond the focus of becoming a necromancer (til I realized I could never move past a student; too many applications for this art to fathom) is to also figure what this symbol/sigil is, The "Whys", The "Hows" and whatever else concerning it.
An in truth, Uni, anyone can come up with unique names like I can, you just need to see that it is easy rather than being hard. 
Hell, along with my fascination for ancient languages (and Lovecraft's made up language), I've even gone as far as to start making up my own as well, but honestly I wouldn't say that the symbol is my primary reason for doing all of that, cause it would have to me sooner or later.
People just need to realize what they are capable of an just see it is actually easy (but lol I'm a hpocrit). 
And now I think I'm just rambling now, I'll stop there..sorry.

----------


## unitinia

Andro-
In reading your words I wonder if you know what "path" you are on or the tradition you fit into or wish to adopt? There are so many ways to get where we are going and many of us do not even KNOW where we are destined to land. I have wondered for many years exactly how to approach this pagan life we have for ourselves and only recently found a spark to help light my spiritual torch. From what I understand most people drop out of this search early on, there are many facets to this lifestyle, so many paths and traditions that it can be overwhelming (it has been for me) and being buried in opinions, choices, suggestions and frustration can be expected. All I can tell you based on years of buzzing from path to path and having no discernable reason or goal is that you WILL find your place. I have known several people who have given advise, if you get this freely then listen, you should know if it is genuine and hopefully you have the power within to determine if it is. I believe that the true seeker who does not give in easily WILL find what they NEED to. I hope you do.
-Uni

----------


## Adromaedis

Based on what my mother told me, she said I was "suppose" to be a Shaman.
But isn't Shaman an opposite path to Necromancy? As far as I can tell, Shamans use Life an Nature, basically the core of life of mother nature to get their abilities, and they have to go through some spiritual quest to prove that they are the Shaman they are destined to be.
But I honestly don't believe in "Fated Destiny" or "Predestined Path", because if one were to be shown their future by an actual psychic (Seer), then that foreseen future could be altered because "You know what MIGHT happen" and just the fact that you simply know will either get you to seek it out or avoid it, but there is always a chance that you might take a different path based on what you know - Futures should never be explained, for you might inadvertantly change it.

Another reason I don't believe in Fate or Destiny is because of an entity that I've been having random conversations with. It explains that time and our paths are a forever changing web, like a spider's web, yet everyone possesses a string, the web itself never remains the same, it is forever locked in multiple transformations, and the web every second changes into something more beautiful than it was before. 
This entity however has no name, nor a gender, so to keep things simple I just refer to it as Vydran. According to the entity, Vydran, if we were to see time and whatever as Vydran's race sees it, then we would know almost everything that it, that won't, that maybe, and that might happen in all our of existances - from my view, it is pretty hard to fathom an understand, be all our lives are determinined by every step, every possible situation of every possible scenario of every person or thing that we might cross paths with an so, an so, there is quite literally too much to figure out what our lives COULD have been compared to the paths that we MIGHT come to cross paths with.

Of course there is another way to see & understand, but it might not be easier, you can also try thinking of paths an possibilities as rolling dice; chance. But since the number of possibilities cannot truly be simplified by the roll of a dice because the numbers are too many (every single possible choice that you might have done, future or past), you would need several hundred thousand or more 100 sided dice to get what your web might be.
Sorry if I'm confusing you at all, but is the best I can explain how I, an this entity Vydran, sees it all. Hence why I don't believe in Destiny or Fate, because our paths can ALWAYS change to something else an there are too many to grasp on what we could & might have been compared to now.

But if you want another view, go to youtube, an search for "Imagining the Tenth Dimension" or simply look for the user "10thdim", his videos might make more sense than my explanations.
Anyways, I think I've rambled on enough, so..

Fare Thee Well, for now

----------


## unitinia

Dearest Andromaedis-
When you mother told you that you were supposed to be a shaman, idd she also tell you that the word shaman means different things to different tribes and faiths? The word itself is often misused and incorrectly applied, the true shaman is usually called on by spirits unknown. Of the Native American shamans I have known most are very secretive and although they do "work" for people their way is their own. Shamans are something I, as a "westerner", can never truly understand. Given that shamans are native to many parts of the northern tier of the planet i am sure you can understand that there are many differing ways and traditions extant. In the case of the fate/destiny paradox, again I cannot begin to grasp what it all means, I just have my own beliefs and examples of the way it works for ME. I hope you find what you are looking for.
-Uni

----------


## Adromaedis

> Dearest Andromaedis-
> When you mother told you that you were supposed to be a shaman, idd she also tell you that the word shaman means different things to different tribes and faiths? The word itself is often misused and incorrectly applied, the true shaman is usually called on by spirits unknown. Of the Native American shamans I have known most are very secretive and although they do "work" for people their way is their own. Shamans are something I, as a "westerner", can never truly understand. Given that shamans are native to many parts of the northern tier of the planet i am sure you can understand that there are many differing ways and traditions extant.


Well I am unsure if she did know that fact, but is seems pretty logical that shamans are all from differing tribes an traditions - in a funny way, D&D's version of shamans or rather Druids, makes sense, but since I don't really know the whole picture of both the real & fake versions, I cannot say if they got it all right (dnd creators), minus their rule base.
But I think I know why she thinks I was/am suppose to be a shaman, its because of my heritage (what I'm descendant of); Sioux Tribe.
My great grandmother (honestly dunno how old), on my father's side, was a full Sioux member of that tribe. Plus, I have an extremely strong affinity to wolves - any wolf I've ever met, even half breeds, are always calm & trusting when I'm around them, an vice versa. Whenever I see a wolf get hurt in any manner, I always feel a powerful build up of rage for whoever caused it & a deep sorrow for the wolf that recieved it, you could just imagine how I felt after watching the movies "Brotherhood of the Wolf" and "Dances with Wolves" (both movies involves a wolf/ves getting killed). 
Another possible practice or path I could do is Therianthropy (I read a book on that a while ago an it talks about releasing the inner animal within you).

I have also tried a small practice called "Find your animal totem", which involves the person just lying down half awake an half asleep, imagining that you are in a large bed, you look to your left an you see the animal that represents your guide, an you look to your right an you see the animal that represents your soul mate - both of which for me ended up being wolves, a grey wolf on my left, and a snow wolf on my right. After that, you just use that small meditation to figure out what your path is in the physical, so if I were to see a Grey wolf, then I that would be a representation of my guide an I would have to listen to it, whatever it is trying to show me.
The snow wolf on the other hand is more about the person that you might cross paths with an will either be someone that you'll find close to your heart or simply the best possible friend you'll ever meet an will treat like a brother/sister (family). Try it Uni, you might be suprised at what you'll see.

Fare Thee Well

----------


## unitinia

Wow, what a wonderful scenario, the link to your past/tradition seems to be powerful indeed, I know that the blood-line is very strong in NA families and yours seems no exception. Thank you so much for sharing this with me/us. I will indeed attempt the task you set, this is quite an honour and you are to be saluted for giving me this window into a possible valued addition to my journey.
-Uni

----------


## unitinia

Adro-
I did go ahead and unilised your formula to good result. The "drop-down" comes easily to me now, I found that I saw shapes changing and finally congealing, eventually this formed into a boar/wild pig/wart-hog, I could not tell exactly the animal per se. I have had an affinity for this creature for some time now but have not had it in mind for a while, from this I shall have to ask the relative questions. The spirit animal was not as forthcoming, seems to be a bird, maybe a water fowl maybe an owl (which would make sense) so a further trip seems to be in order.
Thank you once again for this suggestion, I hope others take heed.
-Uni

----------

